# Nursery in Perea, Thessaloniki



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, we have just moved from UK to Perea, Thessaloniki and we're looking for a small friendly nursery for our two year old to attend starting September. She speaks Greek and is quite a social little thing so would be great for her to meet some children her age. Our move from the UK to Greece has unsettled her a little so a gentle, friendly nursery is key. Haven't looked into details to see if this is possible but would like her attend for two half days a week. Any ideas / recommendations welcome! much appreciated (as well as tips for what to look out for - ie are nursery's regulated as they are in the UK?)

Also, any recommendations for local real estate agents would be great - the place we're currently renting is dire and what was promised (air con / working washing machine / 3 bedrooms (not 2!) /bathroom with bath or at least large enough to bathe a child) was not delivered. We're looking to move to a functional, furnished rental asap.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## graceee (Jul 12, 2016)

*moving to greece*

HI,
I found your message after years!We are thinking about moving to Perea from Edinburgh (having two kids 2y 6months and 6y I obviously have lots of worries).I understand you ve been living there for 5 years now, knowing probably all about schools/nurseries.Please could you write to me some advise about choosing one.How is live in Greece comparing to UK? I have so many worries related to moving especially with recent changes in politics but my hubby is Greek and he misses his Patrida..
Thank you
Grace


----------

